# Power Line Conditioning



## grunze (Nov 6, 2006)

Newbie here:

Bought a 40" Samsung LCD with 1080p yesterday at Best Buy and signed up for Direct TV. The salesman tried to sell some special Monster line conditioning equipment because as he said these new TV's are more sensitive and both performance and longevity can be affected.

I have plenty of APC UPS's and surge suppressors and wasn't looking forward to spending any more than I had to. One of APC's ultimate AV conditioning solutions is the 10H for about $250! Anyone have any opinions on the subject? Thanks.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Grunze.....
It's been (and still is.....) my opinion that AC power conditioners --- IF they're built correctly --- WILL help with certain TV problems. One primary benefit is the reduction/elimination of "blooming" of an image, due to fluctuations in a poorly-designed/regulated TV power supply. Maintaining a constant voltage on any electronic device is more likely to result in improved energy efficiency (read: reduced electric waste...... ) as well as (usually) better overall product life/reliability.....
My advise....Do a Google search for "AC power conditioners" and read ALL the specs on the various models within your anticipated price range....Look for features such as clamping voltage, transient ("spike") response, and an ample joules rating; be SURE you're getting a unit that will be able to handle the load.....My "rule-of-thumb" is a calculated MAXIMUM load.....PLUS 10%.
IMHO.....If you've invested several thousand dollars in HDTV, DD 5.1, satellite, etc. -- you owe it to yourself (AND your investment....!!) to lay out a couple hundred more to help protect both your equipment....and own piece-of-mind....NOTHING....REPEAT.....NOTHING.....wil protect 100%....But a good power conditioner SHOULD help keep you one step ahead of trouble.....
Good luck!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Check this out -- it may be an economical solution:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16882303013


----------



## Goobz! (Sep 12, 2006)

Grunzee...

Yes, in fact they *do* make a difference. The company I work for is one of the top distributors of Panamax Power Conditioners. The ones that Monster Cable sells are in fact good enough to make a "bit" of a difference.

However, all Panamax does since 1975 is make Power Conditioning units. No cables, TV's, lens cleaners anything. I actually got to attend a vendor training for Panamax, and they show (with oscilliscopes, Decibel Meters, dVOM's, etc.) how line conditioning works. The Monster Cable power unit did in fact clean the power, however, not as well as the Panamax for the money comparison.

It is worth it to get one, and check on www.panamax.com. I have 4 of the 5410's here at my house. VERY nice product!


----------

